# Looking for tin!



## Rreyes097 (Jan 16, 2022)

What are some common things that have 10 in them because I need some 10 for some Santa's chloride and put it would be helpful thanks.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 16, 2022)

If you can't bother to read your posts and correct them before you post, I can't be bothered to answer.

You need some "10" to make "Santa's chloride"?

Dave


----------



## Rreyes097 (Jan 16, 2022)

Ok thanks


----------



## Rreyes097 (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm looking for tin, of course.


----------



## Elemental (Jan 16, 2022)

You can usually find Tin in electronics solder, the stuff I have is 98% Tin, 2% Silver.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Jan 17, 2022)

Like this? So I just take all the silver solder off via? Solder gun or something?


----------



## Elemental (Jan 17, 2022)

No, you have no idea what is in that Solder, it could be anything. Something more like this.



Amazon.com


----------



## BlackLabel (Jan 18, 2022)

Rreyes097,

The PCB you showed seems to be from the ‘80s or ‘90s.
Until about year 2000, most solder was an alloy 60% tin (Sn) and 40% lead (Pb).
Check out eBay for tin-powder or tin-granules.


----------



## orvi (Jan 18, 2022)

Go to the nearest electrical stuff like shop and ask for a "lead free solder". Ideally you can find flux free variant, if not, flux-cored stuff isn´t that bad and flux generally remain solid.
Look for the highest tin content one. Few % of silver does not matter really.


----------



## AndrewSuperD (Jan 18, 2022)

I have round shot in the bottom of my stainless steel bowl from burning bottom of bga chips. I was going to use that to make some Stannous Chloride. Should I not do that?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 18, 2022)

AndrewSuperD said:


> I have round shot in the bottom of my stainless steel bowl from burning bottom of bga chips. I was going to use that to make some Stannous Chloride. Should I not do that?


Without knowing for sure where the solder came from.
I can guess that there might be dissolved minute amounts of gold in the tin.
It will give the Stannous a slightly purple hue.
The Stannous should work anyway, at least for our main purpose.

I'd love some input to this.
Regards Per-Ove


----------



## butcher (Jan 18, 2022)

You can try it with a known sample of gold chloride solution.

I would rather use a known stannous solution with the known gold solution as test reagents.

Known solutions or reagents would be more important for someone who is not used to using these tests or who was used to seeing the different colored reactions or who was trying to determine what the tests were showing them as a visual indicator.

When you are working with a known metal or substance you will gain a better overall understanding of its reactions physically or chemically. Then you will learn from working with unknowns, especially if you do not know what to expect, to begin with.

It's a simple thing to get some tin if your serious you will easily find it.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 18, 2022)

Listen to Butcher.
If you use the used tin, the colours may or may not be skewed so the result may differ somewhat from what is expected.

Tin is everywhere around us.
Some use pewter, get some at a thrift shop, or buy a roll of lead free solder, it will last a "lifetime" Or lead free fishing weights.
The list goes on and on.
Regards Per-Ove.


----------



## goldshark (Jan 24, 2022)

Try www.mcmaster.com. Tin is used in bearings for a variety of uses and alloys. I don't know where you are located, so a search for "babbit metals " will give you a bunch of hits. Look for the pure tin . Last time I bought some for an old jaw crusher, I bought 100 lbs. Still have 30 lbs left. Needless to say, tin is not an issue for me. If others are experiencing a hard time getting some, let me know. I might recast some into smaller portions if the need is there. How much would suit people for their needs? I am thinking a 2 -3 oz. ribbon. Would only sell in the US.


----------



## Alondro (Jan 26, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Try www.mcmaster.com. Tin is used in bearings for a variety of uses and alloys. I don't know where you are located, so a search for "babbit metals " will give you a bunch of hits. Look for the pure tin . Last time I bought some for an old jaw crusher, I bought 100 lbs. Still have 30 lbs left. Needless to say, tin is not an issue for me. If others are experiencing a hard time getting some, let me know. I might recast some into smaller portions if the need is there. How much would suit people for their needs? I am thinking a 2 -3 oz. ribbon. Would only sell in the US.


I'll be making only small amounts of stannous chloride (maybe 5 mls), since I only have space to do a few beakers of recovery solutions at a time. 2-3 ounces would likely be perfect and last me a while.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 26, 2022)

Tin is always useful. Let us know if you ever follow up on this.

Dave


----------



## goldshark (Jan 27, 2022)

OK. Still looking for some input on quantities desired. If I overkill the quantity, shipping will be higher, and less people may get some product.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 27, 2022)

Why shipping, any hardware shop will have solder, won't they?
Or lead free fishing weights.
No need to over complicate things.


----------



## orvi (Jan 27, 2022)

It is handy to have tin around. Also on Aliexpress, you can buy granulated tin for relatively OK price.
I never had issue with tin, as you can purchase it here in nearly every electro-shop  leaded solder or lead-free solder. Both of them available, also in small 10g rolls, which are handy for making stannous. That bit of silver, copper or antimony, which is present in lead-free tin do not disturb the sensitivity or specificity of the test.


----------



## Alondro (Jan 30, 2022)

goldshark said:


> OK. Still looking for some input on quantities desired. If I overkill the quantity, shipping will be higher, and less people may get some product.


2-3 oz of ribbon is perfect for me. I only need small volumes of solution at a time, just 5mls every few months. 2-3oz of tin will last quite a while.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Feb 16, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Try www.mcmaster.com. Tin is used in bearings for a variety of uses and alloys. I don't know where you are located, so a search for "babbit metals " will give you a bunch of hits. Look for the pure tin . Last time I bought some for an old jaw crusher, I bought 100 lbs. Still have 30 lbs left. Needless to say, tin is not an issue for me. If others are experiencing a hard time getting some, let me know. I might recast some into smaller portions if the need is there. How much would suit people for their needs? I am thinking a 2 -3 oz. ribbon. Would only sell in the US.


I need like a few bbs worth. I just need some suggestions on where to look for good tin I'm my home.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Feb 16, 2022)

Yeah I'd take some shipped to me but if I could locate some around the house that would be easiest for me. But I'd take some if I couldn't find any here. Of course I could go buy some but trying to be frugal.


----------



## goldshark (Feb 16, 2022)

Could always look on the copper water lines in someone's exposed walls or crawl space. Maybe the plumber was in a hurry and didn't wipe the joints. Bring a sharp chisel and hammer. Look on the floor in a mechanical room for possible drips where copper joints were soldered.
If I melt some of my 10 lb. bars, would people prefer bars, thin sheets, or prills (B B's), and what amounts desired. Moderators are welcome to chime in here.


----------



## Alondro (Feb 17, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Could always look on the copper water lines in someone's exposed walls or crawl space. Maybe the plumber was in a hurry and didn't wipe the joints. Bring a sharp chisel and hammer. Look on the floor in a mechanical room for possible drips where copper joints were soldered.
> If I melt some of my 10 lb. bars, would people prefer bars, thin sheets, or prills (B B's), and what amounts desired. Moderators are welcome to chime in here.


I'd say thin sheets or prills. Something that would allow easy partitioning into small amounts. 

A few ounces of tin will last a small recycler like me a long time.


----------



## Helian (Feb 18, 2022)

Pewter is mostly tin and is commonly available at auctions. Sometimes you may run into German pieces marked "Rein Zinn," which means "pure tin."


----------



## Alondro (Apr 7, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Could always look on the copper water lines in someone's exposed walls or crawl space. Maybe the plumber was in a hurry and didn't wipe the joints. Bring a sharp chisel and hammer. Look on the floor in a mechanical room for possible drips where copper joints were soldered.
> If I melt some of my 10 lb. bars, would people prefer bars, thin sheets, or prills (B B's), and what amounts desired. Moderators are welcome to chime in here.


Hey there. Still looking for some tin for myself. What sort of price were you looking at? Sheets or prills/BBs would be best for the small amounts of solution I make at a time. I'm looking for about 3-6 oz (roughly 100-200g).

I've exhausted all my local shops, no one has any high-tin ANYTHING around here. Not even lead-free fishing weights! Very annoying.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 7, 2022)

Alondro said:


> Hey there. Still looking for some tin for myself. What sort of price were you looking at? Sheets or prills/BBs would be best for the small amounts of solution I make at a time. I'm looking for about 3-6 oz (roughly 100-200g).
> 
> I've exhausted all my local shops, no one has any high-tin ANYTHING around here. Not even lead-free fishing weights! Very annoying.


modern pewter can be anything from 85–99% tin and above.
So if you find a peace that has been made out of the purer side of the spectrum you should not run out again.


----------



## goldshark (Apr 8, 2022)

Been busy with mom's death, setting up furnaces, burning slash before fire season hits, building drilling equipment, doing a couple jobs, etc,, I will have some time this summer to get up and running to produce some thin sheet Tin. Thanks for your patience, a lot going on.


----------



## Alondro (Apr 8, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Been busy with mom's death, setting up furnaces, burning slash before fire season hits, building drilling equipment, doing a couple jobs, etc,, I will have some time this summer to get up and running to produce some thin sheet Tin. Thanks for your patience, a lot going on.


Ah, that is a lot all at once.


----------



## kurtak (Apr 8, 2022)

Alondro said:


> Hey there. Still looking for some tin for myself.


Circuit boards made 2006 & newer use (by law) lead free solder - so the solder on newer CBs use tin/antimony 95% tin 5% antimony solder (mostly) --- or solders of (around plus/minus a few percent) 95% tin with copper or silver making up (plus/minus a few percent) the other 5% of the solder

HCl dissolves tin but not antimony/copper/silver 

Therefore the solder on CBs made after 2006 will work perfectly fine for making stannous

HCl will dissolve the tin - the antimony/copper/silver will then settle (as a black powder) to the bottom of your beaker (you now have your stannous testing solution)

Take some newer CBs - put them on a hot plate (or use a heat gun) when the solder becomes molten bang the CB on a hard surface (work bench) pick up the blobs of solder & use them to make your stannous

I use a small 50 ml beaker for making my stannous 

AND - for what it is worth - the solder from CBs will also contain small amounts of gold - the gold comes from the gold plated pads on the CBs - when they solder the component to the CB - the solder dissolves the gold (plating) & the gold ends up alloyed with the solder

One kilo of solder recovered from (newer) CBs will yield 1.5 - 2.5 grams of gold - the gold will be in the black antimony/copper/silver powder that settles after dissolving the tin solder with HCl

That is why I use HCl for depopulating RAM (for the IC chips) after cutting the fingers off (10 - 20 pound batches) the black powder that settles to the bottom of the bucket has gold in it

The tin (in solution) can then be cemented out with zinc - after washing & drying the tin cement you can then "smelt" the tin cement with carbon/borax/soda ash flux to recover the tin

If you want more details on the process I can post that

Kurt


----------



## GoIdman (Apr 8, 2022)

Alondro said:


> Hey there. Still looking for some tin for myself. What sort of price were you looking at? Sheets or prills/BBs would be best for the small amounts of solution I make at a time. I'm looking for about 3-6 oz (roughly 100-200g).
> 
> I've exhausted all my local shops, no one has any high-tin ANYTHING around here. Not even lead-free fishing weights! Very annoying.



I get tin from old (war era and after) household stuff like candle holders, sauce holders, figurines,plates, cups stc. anything that has written "Rein Zinn" over it... That should be about 93-96% pure tin. Sometime i just go to the local flea market and buy the stuff very cheap. 

For example see attached pictures.


----------



## kurtak (Apr 8, 2022)

Alondro said:


> I've exhausted all my local shops, no one has any high-tin ANYTHING around here. Not even lead-free fishing weights! Very annoying.


That just doesn't make a lot of sense - going lead free is a "*world wide*" effort (& has been since 2006)

So - though you can still get lead/tin solder - *EVERY* hardware store now carries lead free solder

It just won't be pure tin - but will be (+/-) 95% tin (read my last post) which will work just fine for making your stannous

Do you have a Lowe's or Home Depot near you - they will *FOR SURE *have lead free solder - HIGH tin- low antimony - silver - copper - silver/copper solders

do you have a Walmart near you - they will *FOR SURE* have tin fishing weights which will be pure tin

Most pellet gun pellets are now tin instead of lead

Here in the U.S. they are going so lead free that some states (like California) are even banning lead bullets

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Apr 8, 2022)

GoIdman said:


> I get tin from old (war era and after) household stuff like candle holders, sauce holders, figurines,plates, cups stc. anything that has written "*Rein Zinn*" over it... That should be about 93-96% pure tin. Sometime i just go to the local flea market and buy the stuff very cheap.


Per the bold print - or pewter - works fine for stannous

Kurt


----------



## richoc (Apr 8, 2022)

Go to your local fishing supply store or Cabelas.com and buy Tin split shot from Water Gremlin.
Plumbing supply store will have Lead free solders of different formulas for sweating copper pipes.
I have received free 1/4 LB sample rolls in the past of lead free solder samples from suppliers websites not even having to pay for the shipping. Do not know if you can find this any more.


----------



## Alondro (Apr 8, 2022)

kurtak said:


> Circuit boards made 2006 & newer use (by law) lead free solder - so the solder on newer CBs use tin/antimony 95% tin 5% antimony solder (mostly) --- or solders of (around plus/minus a few percent) 95% tin with copper or silver making up (plus/minus a few percent) the other 5% of the solder
> 
> HCl dissolves tin but not antimony/copper/silver
> 
> ...


I've been saving all my CBs that have gold contact points for that reason. I'll need to use my largest-sized beakers when I get around to doing that. 

But I wanted some PURE tin, to make a solution I KNOW should work. A positive control is quite important to have.


----------



## Alondro (Apr 8, 2022)

richoc said:


> Go to your local fishing supply store or Cabelas.com and buy Tin split shot from Water Gremlin.
> Plumbing supply store will have Lead free solders of different formulas for sweating copper pipes.
> I have received free 1/4 LB sample rolls in the past of lead free solder samples from suppliers websites not even having to pay for the shipping. Do not know if you can find this any more.


The lead-free solder I could find was only 40% tin, and had silver and copper. It was rather pricey to buy simply for dissolving! It ended up being much cheaper to just buy a small ingot of pure tin from Ebay. It should get here before my known working solution goes bad, so I can test the new vs the old solutions in tandem with my gold-positive solution.


----------



## VK3NHL (Apr 9, 2022)

kurtak said:


> That just doesn't make a lot of sense - going lead free is a "*world wide*" effort (& has been since 2006)
> 
> So - though you can still get lead/tin solder - *EVERY* hardware store now carries lead free solder
> 
> ...


Yeah you don’t want to get lead poisoning when you get shot!


----------



## GoIdman (Apr 9, 2022)

Alondro said:


> The lead-free solder I could find was only 40% tin, and had silver and copper. It was rather pricey to buy simply for dissolving! It ended up being much cheaper to just buy a small ingot of pure tin from Ebay. It should get here before my known working solution goes bad, so I can test the new vs the old solutions in tandem with my gold-positive solution.


You could also test the solder that is sold at hardware stores, since that is 99% tin an 1 % copper...used for soldering copper pipes....it is expensive though.

Be safe

Pete


----------



## BlackLabel (Apr 9, 2022)

Alondro said:


> The lead-free solder I could find was only 40% tin, and had silver and copper. It was rather pricey to buy simply for dissolving! It ended up being much cheaper to just buy a small ingot of pure tin from Ebay. It should get here before my known working solution goes bad, so I can test the new vs the old solutions in tandem with my gold-positive solution.


I never heared of lead-free solder with 40% tin and 60% silver/copper. That's nonsense how would you solder anything with this?
It would be a kind of welding.
I don't understand this discussion for days about getting pure tin.

Earlier in this thread, I replied to Rreyes097:
"Check out eBay for tin-powder or tin-granules."


----------



## war_child (Apr 10, 2022)

This is what I grabbed to make stannous chloride. Hopefully it is pure enough for me, I only need it for stannous. I hammered it flat, and I'll snip pieces off to add to muriatic acid when I'm ready to test.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm a bit flabbergasted that this thread are still going. If you can't find tin, you would definitely be in big trouble finding any and all of the other chemicals, vessels and more needed. 
Tin in sufficient quality is everywhere, Stannous crystals can be found on ebay and more too.

How is it possible to make this into a big stumbling block?


----------



## snail (Apr 10, 2022)

I have been watching this thread and others on this subject holding my comments till now.

I do not understand the obsession for the purity of tin to make Stannous Chloride solution, the solution does not have to be pure to work effectively in the manner we should use it, a drop in a spot late or on filter paper. Do not add it to your main solution!

I have tested very dirty dark green AR solutions one drop of each soution and the result gave a clear result. If contaminants interfered with the reaction you would not get a result.

Early in my refining I used 60/40 lead tin solder succesfully, Pewter ( can be found in old beer steins, candlesticks, plates and bowls, check markings on the bottom ) at thrift stores and yard sales has worked well as others have mentioned in past postings. Any of the lead free plumbing solders should work with no problem.

I wish newbys would read more and not be in a panic for instant gratification. Though it is probably the way the newer generations are educated these days.

I have read the forum faithfully for many years and learned so much useful knowledge. 

Use the search function, The large number of results can be daunting, but the answers are usually there, along with other useful knowledge you were not looking for at the time.

The forum has changed my life for the better. 

My thanks to those that have so selflessly given of their time and knowledge.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 23, 2022)

I am still looking for items around the house that I can use for stannous chloride. But I don't have any solder laying around.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 23, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I'm a bit flabbergasted that this thread are still going. If you can't find tin, you would definitely be in big trouble finding any and all of the other chemicals, vessels and more needed.
> Tin in sufficient quality is everywhere, Stannous crystals can be found on ebay and more too.
> 
> How is it possible to make this into a big stumbling block?


Because I stopped refining for awhile. And I never seen an answer in this thread to my tin problem. What can I melt around my house to get the tin?


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 23, 2022)

Nevermind I'll find it sorry to bother.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 23, 2022)

Rreyes097 said:


> Because I stopped refining for awhile. And I never seen an answer in this thread to my tin problem. What can I melt around my house to get the tin?


All the PCBs have solder, anything other that is soldered will have it.
Fishing sinkers, pewter and so on.
Anything like this will do.


----------



## Christian333 (Sep 23, 2022)

Rreyes097 said:


> Nevermind I'll find it sorry to bother.


I made my first batch of stannous chloride using solder balls from a BGA-Ball Grid Array IC-Intergrated Circuit.









Ball grid array - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BlackLabel (Sep 24, 2022)

I wonder, if it's that hard to get some tin, how will it be getting other chemicals and precious stuff?


----------



## Alondro (Sep 24, 2022)

BlackLabel said:


> I wonder, if it's that hard to get some tin, how will it be getting other chemicals and precious stuff?


It's not hard to get tin. I got a lovely 4 ounce bar off Ebay for $10 a few months ago. It'll last me for years. Tin is very soft, so I can easily slice off shavings with a small kitchen knife.

Unless you're MASSIVE amounts of processing, you need very little stannous chloride at a time. Only a few drops is required for each test, and the solution doesn't remain usable for more than a few months at best. 

So the average backyard scrapper is only going to use 20-50 mls per year, at most. You don't need much tin for that.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 24, 2022)

I bought some solder. Now do I just melt it to get the tin?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 24, 2022)

Rreyes097 said:


> I bought some solder. Now do I just melt it to get the tin?


No, why would you do that?
Get it into small pieces and dissolve them in HCl and you are there.
After it don't dissolve more add a couple of pieces more and put it in a dark bottle with a LOOSE cap.
It will still out gas a little hydrogen so if you tighten the cap the bottle or the cap will break.
A dropper to put the solution on the paper, cotton bud or what ever you use is also nice.
Do not forget the standard solution to test it on if you suspect it to go bad.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 24, 2022)

After it don't dissolve?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 24, 2022)

Rreyes097 said:


> After it don't dissolve?


Yes, when the solution is saturated you add a couple extra beads and set it aside.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 24, 2022)

What about stannous crystals? I thought I heard something about that.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 24, 2022)

If it's a flux core solder, I melt it first to volatalize the flux. I just use a soldering iron, feeding the solder onto the soldering iron. As I melt it, I let the drops of metal fall onto a ceramic tile like what is used to tile bathtub surrounds or kitchen backsplashes. It creates what I call "splats". The molten metal flattens out into very thin, very wide, well, splats of solder. I use those. It creates lots of surface area, which makes dissolving in HCl very easy.

Stannous chloride crystals also work. They're tin metal that has been dissolved in HCl, then the solution is evaporated to leave the stannous chloride crystals. They're easy to use, because you can dissolve them in a little water, add a bit of HCl, and you've got stannous chloride solution.

Either will work.

Dave


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 24, 2022)

I think I actually have some from a very long time ago. So what's the recipe for using the crystals? I have a mystery powder I had bought a very long time ago and can't remember what it is now. Any way I can test this mystery substance to see if it's the stannous crystals that I thought I had bought?


----------



## Shark (Sep 24, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> because you can dissolve them in a little water, add a bit of HCl, and you've got stannous chloride solution.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 24, 2022)

Dissolve how much crystal? To how much water to how much HCL?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 24, 2022)

A freaking nightmare on 4th Street


So I inquart with copper 545 grams dental alloy, its 38% Au and 22% pd by the XRF. I go straight to AR instead of just nitric parting (I have my reasons :-) aka 5.97% Cr) and I test with stannous and after about 1 hour it shows mostly green and a small rim of black around the drop of...




goldrefiningforum.com


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 25, 2022)

Hmm seeing that makes me think buying tin (II) chloride salt would be a good idea to test for gold and other precious metals.
Etsy or eBay are good but I prefer Etsy since it is a lot cheaper.

Here an example





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com







I say 2M tin chloride with 200 ml of 25-30% HCl with some tin to prevent the tin (II) chloride from converting into tin (IV) chloride.


----------



## eaglekeeper (Sep 25, 2022)

It's this easy..... no special lab equipment required. He also has other decent video's...like and subscribe.




If your solder is flux core just filter through a cotton ball or coffee filter.


----------



## orvi (Sep 26, 2022)

We are still rolling with thread about putting one non-noble metal into HCL to produce desired reagent. Nice.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 26, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> Hmm seeing that makes me think buying tin (II) chloride salt would be a good idea to test for gold and other precious metals.
> Etsy or eBay are good but I prefer Etsy since it is a lot cheaper.
> 
> Here an example
> ...



Well, that is what we use it for, what were you going to do with it?

And as said making 200ml will be a waste, you will never manage to use it before it goes bad.
Even 50 ml will outlast its use time.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 26, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> Hmm seeing that makes me think buying tin (II) chloride salt would be a good idea to test for gold and other precious metals.
> Etsy or eBay are good but I prefer Etsy since it is a lot cheaper.
> 
> Here an example
> ...



What is your intentions with these posts?
As I said previous in this thread "How is it possible to make this into an issue"

This is one of the easiest things we do, 
so if you still need videos and step by step instructions to make Stannous chloride, then I will definitely 
discourage you from doing any actual procedures at all.

Read Ms Hokes book, then read it again.
When you think you understand it, post the procedure you plan and we can guide you for optimizations.


----------



## Paul73 (Sep 26, 2022)

Rreyes097 said:


> Dissolve how much crystal? To how much water to how much HCL?


Loudwolf Stannous Chloride crystal mix recipe for gold testing



10 grams of stannous chloride
182 ml distilled water
36 ml 17% Hydrochloric acid (Muriatic Acid)
3 grams of tin bullion as a keeper


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks yes there are many different types but do you know Paul73 what the shelf life would be of the solution I assume you have to use it right away.


----------



## Shark (Sep 26, 2022)

Did anyone read frugal refiners post at all ????



Lou said:


> 1 gram SnCl2 dihydrate
> 5 mL c. HCl
> 20 mL DI water
> put pure tin powder on the bottom.
> *Keep it closed, lasts for up to a year.*


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 26, 2022)

Shark said:


> Did anyone read frugal refiners post at all ????


Was it in this thread?


----------



## Shark (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes. It is in the link he posted.


----------



## Shark (Sep 26, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> A freaking nightmare on 4th Street
> 
> 
> So I inquart with copper 545 grams dental alloy, its 38% Au and 22% pd by the XRF. I go straight to AR instead of just nitric parting (I have my reasons :-) aka 5.97% Cr) and I test with stannous and after about 1 hour it shows mostly green and a small rim of black around the drop of...
> ...


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 26, 2022)

Shark said:


> Yes. It is in the link he posted.


Aah, my eyes tricked me again
I was looking for Lou’s post.

Anyway it puzzles me that the simplest reaction we do, could create such ruckus.

For all practical purposes it’s just:
Take some HCl, add some metallic tin and wait a bit.
And you are done, it’s not rocket science


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 26, 2022)

Plan to do this with my new tin (II) chloride to assume my gold is dissolving in the solution. On youtube you often just find a video saying dissolve tin in conc 31% HCl and sit while others say to put tin (II) chloride-15 g of it with 100 ml 35% HCl with dH20 150 ml into a large beaker and gently heat it up on a hotplate. Once it is all cooled at a few grams of tin. Store in a brown bottle.


----------



## BlackLabel (Sep 26, 2022)

It seems, we need a new "stannous chloride section" here on the forum.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 26, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> Plan to do this with my new tin (II) chloride to assume my gold is dissolving in the solution. On youtube you often just find a video saying dissolve tin in conc 31% HCl and sit while others say to put tin (II) chloride-15 g of it with 100 ml 35% HCl with dH20 150 ml into a large beaker and gently heat it up on a hotplate. Once it is all cooled at a few grams of tin. Store in a brown bottle.


What do dissolving Gold have to do with this?
This is for testing if a solution has Gold, Platinum or Palladium in it.
You can not use it for dissolving Gold.

And if you want chemical pure Tin(ll)Chloride in optimum condition, yes you can do it that way.
It will cost more and so on , but why do it easy when you can do it the hard way


----------



## Shark (Sep 26, 2022)

I use a tin based solder, 1/8 inch diameter. I cut off an inch of the solder, cut that in pieces about an 1/8 of an inch long, add it to 15ml of Hcl, and 35ml water. I then run hot tap water on the side of the bottle until the reaction gets moving pretty good. (Not capped of coarse) It is ready to use. I make it in this quantity because that fits the size bottle I have. This usually lasts me 6 to 8 months. As Yggdrasil said, this isn't the rocket science of refining, it is the simplest reaction that provides us with very usable results. Save the brain strains for when doing the actual tough stuff later.

One thing, I think Lou said it at some point in the past, is to make it the same each time. This, I think, allows for a better idea of how much gold could be in solution as well as if there is gold in it. I have used what I call the 1-15-35 formula for several years now, a one pound roll of solder lasts a very long time.


----------



## Shark (Sep 26, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> Plan to do this with my new tin (II) chloride *to assume my gold is dissolving in the solution*. On youtube you often just find a video saying dissolve tin in conc 31% HCl and sit while others say to put tin (II) chloride-15 g of it with 100 ml 35% HCl with dH20 150 ml into a large beaker and gently heat it up on a hotplate. Once it is all cooled at a few grams of tin. Store in a brown bottle.


With stannous, there is no assuming. Stannous is your eyes on, know for a fact you have gold in solution, along with other PGM's as well, once you learn to identify those others from the gold. The reason youtube has so many diffrent ways of making it, is because it can be made many different ways, and still work for testing the gold in solution. Look back at how many methods have been posted in this thread alone, and they all work.


----------



## Paul73 (Sep 26, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> Thanks yes there are many different types but do you know Paul73 what the shelf life would be of the solution I assume you have to use it right away.


Depends on the storage conditions. Keep cool and dark storage about 3 months I believe. Older solution results in lighter colors and longer time when testing. I mixed mine wrong, that recipe is actually from the web site for the seller of the product. I actually ended up purchasing some premade solution.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks for the info.


Yggdrasil said:


> What do dissolving Gold have to do with this?
> This is for testing if a solution has Gold, Platinum or Palladium in it.
> You can not use it for dissolving Gold.
> 
> ...


I know I was saying it an Qualitative test like using conc 96% sulfuric acid and iron sulfate to test for gold (Alternative).


----------



## BlackLabel (Sep 27, 2022)

Daniel,
How comes, you ask something, you get a detailed answer and you suggest a totally different way for doing it. Or you trying to change the recipe.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 27, 2022)

That is just the way I am I have Autism. Also if you want to detect gold Iron sulfate in a beaker with a few drops of 98% sulfuric acid works too it drops out the gold and it another method.


BlackLabel said:


> Daniel,
> How comes, you ask something, you get a detailed answer and you suggest a totally different way for doing it. Or you trying to change the recipe.Thar


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 27, 2022)

I may try that Method if it works with gold acid solution with a dissolved cellphone and gold from bars. However, tin (II) chloride is better since I can make that a lot easier and even preserve it with tin metal. However I am not sure about mixing conc sulfuric acid and hydrogen peroxide even when diluted. I don't want the scary Prana solution to form so I am sticking with the tin (II) chloride.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 27, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> I may try that Method if it works with gold acid solution with a dissolved cellphone and gold from bars. However, tin (II) chloride is better since I can make that a lot easier and even preserve it with tin metal. However I am not sure about mixing conc sulfuric acid and hydrogen peroxide even when diluted. I don't want the scary Prana solution to form so I am sticking with the tin (II) chloride.


Your posts do not make much sense.
You do not need neither Sulfuric acid nor Hydrogen Peroxide.
If you have the gold in solution, the only thing you need to verify it is Stannous chloride.

Ferrous sulfate aka Copperas are usually used to get gold out of solution and do NOT need Sulfuric nor H2O2
It can also be used to detect Gold.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 27, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> That is just the way I am I have Autism. Also if you want to detect gold Iron sulfate in a beaker with a few drops of 98% sulfuric acid works too it drops out the gold and it another method.


Iron Sulfate can be used to detect Gold, but do NOT need additional Sulfuric acid.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 27, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> That is just the way I am I have Autism. Also if you want to detect gold Iron sulfate in a beaker with a few drops of 98% sulfuric acid works too it drops out the gold and it another method.


There are several classes of Autism, 
but if my mind do not play tricks with me, most involve problems to focus on a task and stay on focused on the task at hand?
How is it with you?


----------



## Shark (Sep 27, 2022)

You don’t need sulfuric in iron sulfate (copperas) to test for gold in solution. The iron sulfate alone will do the job. Just drop a few grains in a few drops of your gold bearing solution.


----------



## BlackLabel (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm sorry to hear about your Autism.
I'd suggest to try the suggested methods from the members of this forum.
e.g. Making stannous chloride from tin and HCl is the fastest and cheapest way.
There's no reason to look any further for other ways.

I don't your post about "gold Iron sulfate".
What do you mean?


----------

